# ?feral pigeon



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

My "in training" white homies brought home a friend yesterday. It's an almost completely white pigeon with a black tail and some spots. It flew around with the flock and then after much hesitation trapped into the loft and ate. I got it out and examined it--good looking bird, no obvious health problems. I them released it and now it's still hanging around. Could this be a wild pigeon? Because it has the same sleek structure as my white guys--it's not as stocky as the average wild pigeon. There is only one other dove release business in our county about 20 miles away. Maybe it's a reject from there. Should I let it join the others after a quarantine period--or try to encourage it to leave? I don't want it to breed--I need more white guys, but I don't want it to be "homeless" either. If it were truly wild wouldn't it leave? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your consideration of this lost bird.

If the bird acts comfortable in your coop and with your birds, then most likely it belongs to someone. Sounds to me like a Bandit. I have both whites and Bandits, they are about the same size. Sounds like a beautiful bird. 

It most likely is lost, and since it found you it's smart enough to know it may found a home. Without bands it is impossible to find its home. You could call the other dove release business and see if it belongs to them. 

If not, could you kindly put him thru the quarantine period for now, and hold on to him/her, I'm sure the bird would appreciate the home. Do you have a seperate area set aside where he/she won't be able to find a mate?

The other option in putting it up for adoption.

Thank you ofor your thoughtful consideration of this bird.

Treesa


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

*bandit*

If she is still about when I get home this afternoon I will quarantine her until I'm comfortable with her health. As much as I love my white guys, I'm turning into an all over pigeon fan so if she wants to stay we'll welcome her. Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you so much for your kindness!! Sending good thoughts and prayers that this bird is waiting for you at home!

Treesa


----------

